# Looking for



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you guys go to vermont at all mt snow we have a really good program up there for teaching and the mtn is pretty sick. if you're into park you can put your girl in a lesson and go shred carinthia all day! ha


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PBR said:


> I am looking to get my girl ski\snowboarding lessons. I am from south Jersey and want to stay at a mt. that has a good school\ private lessons. Any help would be nice. And no i cant help her. It almost was the end of it for us.


Lessons from friends/relatives are the number one cause of people not taking up snowboarding.


----------



## PBR (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah i can see why. Vermont is a bit far to get her lessons.


----------

